# PB for a Good friend of mine w/ pics



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Took one of my school buddies out for some Bucketmouths tonight. Bite was solid at the pond. Got 15 in around in an hour before it got dark. Was starting to get dark and we had to head in soon. I was throwing a buzzbait and hooked up. Handed my buddy the rod and he fought the fish. It ran line and ran line. Finally netted it and new it was a horse. Guess the weight?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Not sure which pic but it looks about 4-5 lbs. to me.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

nice fish young man your around 5lb,but inches wouild be a better help but great fish and you had fun thats what counts


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

6lbs. He was siked. Was really happy for him.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Rod Hawg can we become friends too


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Luns said:


> Rod Hawg can we become friends too


 Hey! I'm game! Haha!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll buy lunch! HA!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha! Taken care of. Nah! We should fish sometime


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

nice bass and nice looking pond! Congrats.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thankyou. We work hard on keeping them nice and harvest only the smaller fish.


----------



## likes2fish (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice looking bass!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. It was no 8 but a nice fish. I was really excited for him. Thats for sure


----------

